# GPS et IPad 3



## bertol65 (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, le IPad 3 est doté d'un GPS, est il possible d'obtenir ma position sans connexion wifi ou cellulaire ?


----------



## Tox (25 Novembre 2012)

La version cellulaire possède un GPS.


----------



## bertol65 (25 Novembre 2012)

J'ai le IPad 3 cellular, mais ma question est comment on utilise la fonction GPS concrètement sans utiliser ni la fonction cellular je n'ai pas de carte sm ni le wifi. Est ce possible ?
Merci


----------



## LaJague (25 Novembre 2012)

il faut un système de carte embarquée comme tomtom , navigon copilot


----------



## bertol65 (25 Novembre 2012)

Est ce que ça marche avec Plans livré avec le IPad ?
Ou existe t il des applis gratuites ?


----------



## doupold (25 Novembre 2012)

Mappy?


----------



## LaJague (25 Novembre 2012)

ni plan ni mappy n'ont de carte embarquée


----------



## bertol65 (25 Novembre 2012)

Il faut quoi alors ?


----------



## Tox (25 Novembre 2012)

Alors que Google Maps le permet...


----------



## bertol65 (25 Novembre 2012)

Es tu sur que ça fonctionne avec Google Maps parcequ'avec Google Earth ça ne fonctionne pas sans connexion.
Je viens d'essayer. Et il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à se connecter au reseau.
Je répète ce que je veux faire. Utiliser la fonction GPS du IPad sans être connecté. Est ce possible ?
Si oui, comment concrètement ?
Merci.


----------



## Tox (25 Novembre 2012)

Si Apple validait l'application Google, cela marcherait... 

Pour l'heure, Google Maps fait la joie des utilisateurs Android... Peut-être que l'application Nokia...


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2012)

Google Map ne fournis aucune carte embarqué quelque soit l'appareil. Tout se passe en ligne.


----------



## Tox (25 Novembre 2012)

C'est inexact.

Mais cela n'aide pas bertol65...

Il pourrait y avoir ça.


----------



## doupold (25 Novembre 2012)

Ce n'est pas tout à fait inexact, dans la mesure où la localisation et la navigation par GPS hors connexion n'est pas possible si la carte n'est pas au préalable délimitée téléchargée en utilisant une connexion internet. Ensuite, hors connexion, il est impossible de se déplacer en utilisant le GPS hors des limites définies lorsqu'on était connecté.
Ce n'est pas à proprement parler ce que j'appellerais une carte embarquée...


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2012)

Si ce n'est que les cartes en question permettent de couvrir une distance du type Chambéry - Aix-en-Provence. La localisation est possible, mais pas la navigation.

On peut imaginer que dans un avenir proche, la limite fixée par Google à ces cartes embarquées sautera.


----------



## bertol65 (26 Novembre 2012)

Ok merci.Donc dans les faits il faut être connecté ou avoir payé un logiciel de carte embarquée.


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2012)

CoPilot n'est pas gratuit ?


----------



## doupold (26 Novembre 2012)

L'ossature de coPilot, oui.
Les cartes qu'il faut, non.


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2012)

Zut...


----------



## doupold (26 Novembre 2012)

D'où l'intérêt de la version 3G du Nexus 7 (ou de l'ipad Mini). On y mettrait alors la carte sim utilisée dans le téléphone le temps du voyage.


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2012)

Si ce n'est que ça, il y a aussi le partage de connexion qui fonctionne à merveille...


----------



## LaJague (26 Novembre 2012)

doupold a dit:


> D'où l'intérêt de la version 3G du Nexus 7 (ou de l'ipad Mini). On y mettrait alors la carte sim utilisée dans le téléphone le temps du voyage.



en meme temps sans 3g , pas de gps .....


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2012)

Sur la Nexus, GPS pour toutes les versions !


----------



## loukoum42 (26 Novembre 2012)

Y a l'application " Plan " ? qui peut servir de Gps ?


----------



## LaJague (26 Novembre 2012)

loukoum42 a dit:


> Y a l'application " Plan " ? qui peut servir de Gps ?



et lire le sujet avant de répondre a coté de la plaque ca peut servir ?


----------



## doupold (26 Novembre 2012)

loukoum42 a dit:


> Y a l'application " Plan " ? qui peut servir de Gps ?



GPS ici fait allusion à la puce électronique physique soudée sur la carte mère de la tablette, qui permet au logiciel par triangulation de localiser l'usager.

Installer des cartes sur une tablette qui n'a pas de puce GPS n'aidera en rien.


----------

